# Reminder: Use a real email address and a real password or you will lose your account



## Null (Nov 28, 2019)

Make an *alter-ego email address* that you *remember the password to* so that when you forget your password you can still recover the account.

I get asked every day to fix an account because the owner forget the email password and his account password and now has absolutely no way of recovering the account. When his log-in session is expired his account will be inaccessible forever.

Resetting passwords of accounts whose owners I do not know and cannot verify ownership of is a bad practice and I do not do it. Your account security is your sole responsibility. I warn you when you register to use a real email address and a real password. If you decide to stay and make a thousand posts over a year only to forget your password and the email address you used to make the account, you are fucked and I cannot help you. I go out of my way to ban temporary email addresses for the site because I am absolutely sick and fucking tired of people emailing me for help I cannot give them.

LastPass is free, use it. Mozilla has their own LastPass now you can use. There's a dozen competitors, but LastPass is what I use.
The privacytools.io guy has a list of self-hosted options. https://www.privacytools.io/software/passwords/


----------



## Rhysuu (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thankgiving Null


----------



## HarveyMC (Nov 28, 2019)

This thanksgiving I’m thankful for Null and his basic common fucking sense


----------



## northstar747 (Nov 28, 2019)

yeah happy thanks giving


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m thankful for all the laughs this site gives me


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving Josh


----------



## millais (Nov 28, 2019)

Every now and then, I see someone with a user title that says something like "Formerly [old username] but I forgot my password". It should be worn as a badge of shame.


----------



## Tetra (Nov 28, 2019)

millais said:


> Every now and then, I see someone with a user title that says something like "Formerly [old username] but I forgot my password". It should be worn as a badge of shame.



That'd be entertaining


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 28, 2019)

I used a temp e-mail. Do I still have to change it if I don't really care if I forget my account details?
Like, I wouldn't beg for your help, it's just a kf account.


----------



## Clicky (Nov 28, 2019)

Can I have your password? I forgot it and would be very thankful to have it again


----------



## Near (Nov 28, 2019)

Bee Head said:


> Can I have your password? I forgot it and would be very thankful to have it again



Just get into the glorious leader's account via session token hijack


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 28, 2019)

Have some carbs for me, I'm still trying to de-fatass myself. 70lb so far!


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 28, 2019)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Have some carbs for me, I'm still trying to de-fatass myself. 70lb so far!


I'd say if you weigh 70lbs you're probably doing too well.


----------



## Stasi (Nov 28, 2019)

Am I the only boomer who still writes passwords down in a notebook?

You kids these days and your online encrypted password managers. Back in my day all we had is post it notes and pencils. Then some asshole called JC Denton hacked into all the computers at work. I have no idea how.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 28, 2019)

Pro Tip: make your password "password"


----------



## Opiophile (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving Jersh. Thanks for putting up with all the non-stop bullshit to keep this place afloat.


----------



## Hecate (Nov 28, 2019)

i cant believe you still have to tell people this

btw happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Takodachi (Nov 28, 2019)

>Spending thanksgiving on tard wrangling duty
Thats depressing as fuck.


----------



## Null (Nov 28, 2019)

Promestein said:


> >Spending thanksgiving on tard wrangling duty
> Thats depressing as fuck.


Thanksgiving on the last Thursday of November is an American holiday only.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 28, 2019)

I used the lolcow E-Mail service to register, dunno if that's even around any more...


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 28, 2019)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I used the lolcow E-Mail service to register, dunno if that's even around any more...



Same, and it still exists.


----------



## A Logging Company (Nov 28, 2019)

If you want an email address just for accounts and whatnot, I recommend mail.com. It's cheesy, but you don't need a phonenumber and the sign up is quick, plus they have a lot of domain names you can chose from (including @therapist.net). Protonmail didn't ask for a phone number last time I made one, and is also quick sign up.


----------



## Null (Nov 28, 2019)

Protonmail is a really good one and lets you get a few handles if you pay something like $5 one time.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 28, 2019)

Hehe this is me, I don't remember the password I used or the password to the email I used, so the moment I log out this account is gone, and all the dumb and autistic ratings you gave me will be lost in time, like tears in rain.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Nov 28, 2019)

>not using meta commentary email handles such as "Eatshitthisisnotarealemail@gmail.com" 
>not setting your passwords to simple insults that make whoever entered it to be a fool such as "Iamacuck" "Ilovepenis" or "Deliciousbrowncaca" 


_Laughs eternally _


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Nov 28, 2019)

But if I lose my account it would probably make me a better person


----------



## Archeopthryx (Nov 28, 2019)

Does fixing an account the same as fixing a dog? Asking for a friend.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 28, 2019)

Will you be doing Christmas on new year's eve, Russian/Ukie style?

Thanks for having the patience of a saint, Dear Leader.


----------



## stupid moron (Nov 28, 2019)

Every account that posted in this thread is my alt and i forgot the passwords can you post them please


----------



## Wooper (Nov 28, 2019)

Null said:


> Thanksgiving on the last Thursday of November is an American holiday only.


We know Null, that's why we love it so much. Those filthy Europeans just don't understand & those smelly Canadians got so jealous of Thanksgiving that they basically made their own shitty knockoff version. 
Also, at work I was talking about stuffing & I called it rubber. Apparently people had never heard it be called that before, has anyone else heard stuffing be called rubber before?


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 28, 2019)

I am one such goober who asked you and you're right, it's our responsibility. I won't forget my password but if I get locked out somehow I'll just make a new account because I'm not an autist that needs to maintain my ratings ratio.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 28, 2019)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I used the lolcow E-Mail service to register, dunno if that's even around any more...



The lolcow email address is run by Null, IIRC, and he advised everyone to use an email service not associated with him in case he gets a subpoena for information.

cock.li is run by some guy who looks like Null but isn't Null and lives in Romania.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 28, 2019)

I swear I didn't use a hotmail account.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 28, 2019)

"Hey Null can you give me access to this account I can't in any way prove is mine?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Nov 28, 2019)

Make your password match your username, otherwise you WILL forget it. Now go wait on some fucking turkey.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Turkey Day, Dear Leader.
And don't worry, I've got my password situation under control. I even reset it after the Great Hack of 2019.


----------



## Floop (Nov 28, 2019)

I didn’t go crazy over trying to set up a throwaway lolcow email so I just made a yahoo account. I tried to set up a randomly generated password but gave up on that and used the password I use for everything else. Eventually I changed it to an eight word phrase after the big hack. Have fun guessing that now.


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Nov 28, 2019)

Null said:


> Thanksgiving on the last Thursday of November is an American holiday only.


Oh, Null. Its about the Thanksgiving in your heart~

Lets start around the table with what we're thankful for.
I'm thankful that I don't have to tard wrangle, thank you Null for that


----------



## Rotollo (Nov 28, 2019)

you guys use some online service instead of having a notepad for every separate username and password on your pc?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 28, 2019)

rotollo said:


> you guys use some online service instead of having a notepad for every separate username and password on your pc?


I have a self-hosted password manager (bitwarden) backed up nightly to two separate locations. Just need to remember to set up a second failover instance...


----------



## Franjevina (Nov 28, 2019)

I do use my real name business email .


----------



## Polyboros2 (Nov 28, 2019)

millais said:


> Every now and then, I see someone with a user title that says something like "Formerly [old username] but I forgot my password". It should be worn as a badge of shame.



Can confirm, am exceptional.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 28, 2019)

hey i was one of those people that forgot their pw for both their email and kiwi account and then one day i figured it out and now i keep the pw stored safely 4everandever

i'm one of the people this thread is addressing! yay i'm included!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 28, 2019)

So when we get involved in cyber terrorism, it was bad to use a real email because it gives other info and accounts to the hackers.

But never mind?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Nov 28, 2019)

For a second there I thought null wanted us to use our legit day to day email, day to day ip address, our real name, and shit like that.

Very sad


----------



## The Reaper (Nov 28, 2019)

TrippinKahlua said:


> So when we get involved in cyber terrorism, it was bad to use a real email because it gives other info and accounts to the hackers.
> 
> But never mind?


He means don't look up a temp email service like Temp Mail to make your account.  The email disappears after a while, and then you can't access it, and if you lose the password to the account you made you're out of luck.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving, Null.


----------



## Red Shirt Number 74 (Nov 28, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> For a second there I thought null wanted us to use our legit day to day email, day to day ip address, our real name, and shit like that.
> 
> Very sad


i mean you can still do that


----------



## Spedestrian (Nov 28, 2019)

I could've sworn there was a warning about this on the Point of No Return page, but when I looked just now I didn't see one. Might be worth adding to the list of spedbumps people have to click through to sign up. Not because you should have to remind people, but because you shouldn't have to deal with any more shit than you already do.


----------



## a_lurker (Nov 28, 2019)

Null said:


> Thanksgiving on the last Thursday of November is an American holiday only.


That sounds quite dismissive, especially considering that Thanksgiving in America is a feeders dream.


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 28, 2019)

How do people not have a dozen accounts of varying levels of spam already. I love replying to Nigerian Prince style emails but only on my cockmail account.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 28, 2019)

Good advice:






						936: Password Strength - explain xkcd
					

Explain xkcd is a wiki dedicated to explaining the webcomic xkcd. Go figure.




					explainxkcd.com


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 28, 2019)

Good thing my real name is Token Weaboo or else I'd forget my user name!


----------



## Covfefe (Nov 28, 2019)

>implying spergs won't use the same password for the email account that they use for the Farms anyway, thus getting locked out of both simultaneously

>implying they won't still ask you to reset passwords when they can't access the shitty email account either


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Nov 28, 2019)

millais said:


> Every now and then, I see someone with a user title that says something like "Formerly [old username] but I forgot my password". It should be worn as a badge of shame.


'True & Honest retard'


----------



## Dirt Farm (Nov 28, 2019)

Null said:


> Thanksgiving on the last Thursday of November is an American holiday only.


We're Americans. Of course we're going to have an entire holiday that revolves around literally nothing but eating as much as you can in one sitting. It's the most American holiday of them all excluding Independence Day, even though the date of the first Thanksgiving feast predates America by 175 years.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Nov 28, 2019)

Strange Rope Hero said:


> I used a temp e-mail. Do I still have to change it if I don't really care if I forget my account details?
> Like, I wouldn't beg for your help, it's just a kf account.


You'll lose your account permanently make sure to write down with a physical piece of paper you acc details in case you lose it. I lost my account after the xenoforo switch in early 2019. Don't make the same mistake as me


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Nov 28, 2019)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Good advice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect. People make brute force scripts that use long lists of words from the dictionary specifically to crack passwords like these.


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Nov 28, 2019)

millais said:


> Every now and then, I see someone with a user title that says something like "Formerly [old username] but I forgot my password". It should be worn as a badge of shame.



Who would do something like that?  What an idiot.

Jeez.

I'm glad I'm not that stupid.


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thank

LastPass is shit


----------



## CumDumpster (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for that advice, but Lastpass can still be hacked into and taken over.  I manage my password with a locally stored KeePass file instead.





						KeePass - Infogalactic: the planetary knowledge core
					






					infogalactic.com
				



I do use KeePassXC since there's more platforms supported, but all KeePass versions usually will work with one-another provided they're using the same format (KeePassXC uses KeePass2 for it's database format).





						KeePassXC Password Manager
					






					keepassxc.org
				




EFF wrote up a tutorial for using KeePassXC sometime back, if you need it.








						How to: Use KeePassXC
					

KeePassXC is a cross-platform password manager that allows you to store all of your passwords in one location. A password manager is a tool that creates and stores passwords for you, so you can use many different passwords on different sites and services without having to memorize them. You only...




					ssd.eff.org


----------



## PoisonedBun (Nov 28, 2019)

My bad.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 28, 2019)

Also, get a last pass premium account.
It's like $3.00/month and it's well worth it.


----------



## CumDumpster (Nov 28, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Also, get a last pass premium account.
> It's like $3.00/month and it's well worth it.


Come tell me that after your username and password on there is found out and your accounts are sold on the underground market.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 28, 2019)

CumDumpster said:


> Come tell me that after your username and password on there is found out and your accounts are sold on the underground market.


It's all encrypted, comes with 2-factor identification and they give you up to date warnings about hacks and vulnerabilities.
Besides, if a major credit reporting agency can have 150 million people's information compromised, then just about anything could.


----------



## Bees (Nov 28, 2019)

Listen to Null kids, this is exactly how I lost my Dynastia account.


----------



## Kaede Akamatsu (Nov 28, 2019)

You might as well just ban anyone who uses a temporary email address. Can't forget your password if your account doesn't exist anymore.

Anyways, Happy Thanksgiving. I'm going to eat until I shit like I'm at a Taco Bell.


----------



## Rocketleaguer (Nov 28, 2019)

Sponsored by DashLane™


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 28, 2019)

Stasi said:


> Am I the only boomer who still writes passwords down in a notebook?
> 
> You kids these days and your online encrypted password managers. Back in my day all we had is post it notes and pencils. Then some asshole called JC Denton hacked into all the computers at work. I have no idea how.


I keep my passwords on a notecard and hide it in the same cupboard as my incense. If anyone wants to steal my passwords they must face the wrath of patchouli first.


----------



## James Edwin (Nov 28, 2019)

I would but yandex keeps telling me it needs my phone number and I cant be assed


----------



## the khat quaffer (Nov 28, 2019)

Kaede Akamatsu said:


> You might as well just ban anyone who uses a temporary email address. Can't forget your password if your account doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Anyways, Happy Thanksgiving. I'm going to eat until I shit like I'm at a Taco Bell.



What is this fucking white people meme about taco bell making them shit uncontrollably? Nothing at Taco Bell should stir up any reasonable human's insides. Even covering my shit in Diablo sauce doesn't give me a stomachache. 

I'm not mad I'm just curious. Is it one of those ironic forced memes?


----------



## Twolegstillmidnight (Nov 28, 2019)

the khat quaffer said:


> What is this fucking white people meme about taco bell making them shit uncontrollably? Nothing at Taco Bell should stir up any reasonable human's insides. Even covering my shit in Diablo sauce doesn't give me a stomachache.
> 
> I'm not mad I'm just curious. Is it one of those ironic forced memes?



I think it depends on what kind of food you are accustomed to eating growing up. If you spent your life eating beans I highly doubt Taco Bell would do anything. If you ate beans only twice a year then congratulations on your happy marriage to the toilet.

edit: quoted twice accidentally


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 28, 2019)

Imagine caring enough about your e-lebrity status on a forum where you make dick jokes about spergs to beg the fucking admin. Just make a new meme account and learn from the experience, you emotionally unvalidated niggers.


James Edwin said:


> I would but yandex keeps telling me it needs my phone number and I cant be assed


Yandex is pretty much ransomware at this point. I had the same problem when using it, and I'll be fucked before I give those Slavic monkeys anything of worth to access my burnermail. Switched to Protonmail since and have never looked back.

You can try to game Yandex' system by repeatedly trying to log in and out, eventually you might get in. It's not particularly well-designed.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 28, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> Yandex is pretty much ransomware at this point. I had the same problem when using it, and I'll be fucked before I give those Slavic monkeys anything of worth to access my burnermail. Switched to Protonmail since and have never looked back.



Protonmail is fantastic and I cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Smooth Calculator (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving fellas hope its a good 1


----------



## Marvin (Nov 28, 2019)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Incorrect. People make brute force scripts that use long lists of words from the dictionary specifically to crack passwords like these.


Wordlists exist, but it's still 2659072234428 days of checking assuming the numbers in the comic.

(That is, *wc -l /usr/share/dict/words* is 123115, and *123115 * 123115 * 123115 * 123115* is 229743841054595400625, and *229743841054595400625 / (60 * 60 * 24 * 1000)* is 2659072234428 (60 seconds times 60 minutes times 24 hours times 1000 checks per second))

Also the xkcd guy is a cuck, but that's neither here nor there.


CumDumpster said:


> Thanks for that advice, but Lastpass can still be hacked into and taken over.  I manage my password with a locally stored KeePass file instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I keep the database file on dropbox and I share it on my phone and laptop and desktop, and then I use the keepass app on those various platforms. Works like a charm.

In fact, I can register and add new accounts for stuff and have the files get synced properly. Nothing gets corrupted. I think the keepass file format is designed to support that.


NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> It's all encrypted, comes with 2-factor identification and they give you up to date warnings about hacks and vulnerabilities.
> Besides, if a major credit reporting agency can have 150 million people's information compromised, then just about anything could.


Hosting your shit yourself substantially raises the cost of getting access to it. And passwords are especially important. Putting your passwords on some well known, publicly accessible password management service is throwing the lamb to the lions.


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 28, 2019)

Just buy a fucking Yubikey, you turkeys.


----------



## Mage (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving Doggo.
I'm thankful for the endless entertainment I get on here.


----------



## beautiful person (Nov 28, 2019)

Sometimes you have to lock yourself out of an oldfag account in order to regain a sense of humility, and/or stave off autistic paranoia.
If it happens unintentionally, see it as a blessing


----------



## syncophanatic (Nov 28, 2019)

Sure you can use a top notch email service like protonmail, tutanota, or posteo
but
with cock.li
you get domain names like hitler.rocks, horsefucker.org, loves.dicksinmyan.us and others, just seems like a great fit with KF


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2019)

syncophanatic said:


> Sure you can use a top notch email service like protonmail, tutanota, or posteo
> but
> with cock.li
> you get domain names like hitler.rocks, horsefucker.org, loves.dicksinmyan.us and others, just seems like a great fit with KF



My favorite is national.shitposting.agency.


----------



## Microlab (Nov 28, 2019)

I switched to one of those deleted-in-30-days emails because if I manage to get locked out of my fucking Kiwifarms account, then I'm retarded and deserve the meagre loss of my "The Line, Held" trophy points.

Also I write down sensitive information on sticky notes in books, and then when disposing of them I hand-shred and recycle the pieces over an inconsistant period of time. Nobody's going to flip through "Noh plays of Japan" for passwords, and the FBI boogieman and an idiot hobo rummaging through my trash will be equally unable to get all the pieces, let alone put them together. 

I also have a handful of passwords I use based on how important an account's security is, instead of just one for everything or a special one for each account. So if you have my Kiwifarms password, congrats, you can also steal the $1.37 left on my Dunkin Donuts account.


----------



## lottalove (Nov 28, 2019)

Floop said:


> ... Eventually I changed it to an eight word phrase after the big hack. Have fun guessing that now.



jesus fucking christ they hacked the kiwi farms?


----------



## a_lurker (Nov 28, 2019)

BubbleButt said:


> Just buy a fucking Yubikey, you turkeys.


I've been eyeballing shit like that.  Can you store gpg/ssh keys and shit on it too or is it just a 2 factor dongle?


----------



## Floop (Nov 28, 2019)

lottalove said:


> jesus fucking christ they hacked the kiwi farms?


Oh yeah, big hack. Everyone got doxed except not really.


----------



## Coke Pope (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh hi Josh, AnOminous here, I forgot my password and I have no way to recover it because I used a temporal guerrillamail throwaway, can you please reset my password? Thanks.


----------



## MarineN*423543 (Nov 28, 2019)

so changei n the old, usea troaway mail rule ?


----------



## lottalove (Nov 28, 2019)

Floop said:


> Oh yeah, big hack. Everyone got doxed except not really.


sure, I was joking to find out  their new 8-word-pw being "jesus fucking christ they hacked the kiwi farms" (I should sleep now)


----------



## snailslime (Nov 28, 2019)

posting here so the notification will go away

rip


----------



## Non-Expert! (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh I get it, EVERYBODY got the notification, I thought that this was a note that was sent to me because a bot picked up some irregularity.

Or am I part of some elite band of digital degenerates, flagged by KF?


----------



## Failure_Personified (Nov 28, 2019)

I use an ULTRA SECURE password I will never forget as it is who I truly am.

And I have a cock.li acc linked.
When will Mega release an email service?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 28, 2019)

@Null  why do you waste your time re-explaining what "common sense" is?


----------



## The Ralphacat (Nov 28, 2019)

Wooper said:


> We know Null, that's why we love it so much. Those filthy Europeans just don't understand & those smelly Canadians got so jealous of Thanksgiving that they basically made their own shitty knockoff version.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgSKwM6YRNY


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 28, 2019)

Bee Head said:


> Can I have your password? I forgot it and would be very thankful to have it again


its L3g!tP@$$w0rd


----------



## Dr. Dickhead (Nov 28, 2019)

Microlab said:


> I switched to one of those deleted-in-30-days emails because if I manage to get locked out of my fucking Kiwifarms account, then I'm exceptional and deserve the meagre loss of my "The Line, Held" trophy points.
> 
> Also I write down sensitive information on sticky notes in books, and then when disposing of them I hand-shred and recycle the pieces over an inconsistant period of time. Nobody's going to flip through "Noh plays of Japan" for passwords, and the FBI boogieman and an idiot hobo rummaging through my trash will be equally unable to get all the pieces, let alone put them together.
> 
> I also have a handful of passwords I use based on how important an account's security is, instead of just one for everything or a special one for each account. So if you have my Kiwifarms password, congrats, you can also steal the $1.37 left on my Dunkin Donuts account.



@Null this is my alt acct, plz post PW. I want a donut


----------



## LiquidKid (Nov 28, 2019)

Tfw this post made me briefly question if I remembered my password to this site despite entering it almost daily...

Man am I stupid sometimes


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Nov 28, 2019)

I actually forgot my email password, this was before I had a password manager. So I went ahead and fixed that. Thanks for reminding me, dear leader.


----------



## James Edwin (Nov 28, 2019)

being emotionally attached to an online handle is the most faggy autistic thing humanly possible

never used a universal username in my life


----------



## Crazedking (Nov 28, 2019)

meh, cant get my password and email stolen if i cant even remember either. If you're autistic enough to care about a forum's board "imaginary point" then i guess it might be an issue lmao.


----------



## MarinaAnnDanzig (Nov 29, 2019)

Wooper said:


> those smelly Canadians got so jealous of Thanksgiving that they basically made their own shitty knockoff version.


I recent this statement even though it is true and a reminder that I should shower after this post



BubbleButt said:


> Happy Thank
> 
> LastPass is shit



NO you are!!! Lulz


Chive Turkey said:


> Yandex is pretty much ransomware at this point.


 Sadly I use it often as it's the only one of the big search engines* or pic sharing sites that uses actual FR software for reverse image searches. Not just keywords, pic size etc... like Google. But yeah Yandex is shit otherwise.

*Bing does as well i think but it only represents a small % of the search outcome



littlearmalite said:


> Protonmail is fantastic and I cannot recommend it highly enough.


I approve this comment


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 29, 2019)

How fucking hard is it to make [insertusernamehere]@gmail.com


----------



## Gangster Talk (Nov 29, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> How fucking hard is it to make [insertusernamehere]@gmail.com


Gmail actually isn't ideal for burner accounts anymore, after a certain amount they start bugging you to verify your identity.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 29, 2019)

Some friends at one time set up the following email address at@dot.com.com.....they got their domain address pulled because it was screwing things up


----------



## Forgetful Kiwi (Nov 29, 2019)

Used protonmail and lastpass however lastpass decided it would be a good idea to forget my protonmail, kiwifarms and some other passwords.
Or I just got drunk and accidentally removed them.
Probebly the second option.


----------



## banallwojakposters1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Too late, already forgot my passwords like a retard and lost my first account. I'm not missing too much anyways.


----------



## Tookie (Nov 30, 2019)

happy thsksgiving i lost my password


----------



## Somberver098 (Nov 30, 2019)

I use KeePass and forks of it

But sometimes, I forget the database password (in this case, i delete it), or the KDBX file gets corrupted thanks to my shitty usb


----------



## Rungle (Nov 30, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving, the day where both turkeys should die this time


----------



## James Edwin (Nov 30, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> How fucking hard is it to make [insertusernamehere]@gmail.com


I bet this faggot is only behind 6 proxies


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Nov 30, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Some friends at one time set up the following email address at@dot.com.com.....they got their domain address pulled because it was screwing things up


Same as when Gmail before it was the giant it is now didn't mind you registering someone else's address, as long as you did it in capitals. Fun times back in 2005. Yeah, you did get access to all their emails too incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 30, 2019)

Seriously if you forget your password just like... make a new account? Who gives a fuck? Just make another one. After the Kiwi 9/11 and all the account deletions and name changes and general shitfest that was, literally nobody cares anymore. How hard is it to just say "Yep, its me, I used to be FartBoob29 and forgot my pass." PMs self-destruct now too, so you're literally not losing anything you weren't already gonna lose. I'm sentimental about the stupid masks I wear on the internet too, but come on people.


----------

